
BuzzFeed and HTTPS - coloneltcb
https://www.buzzfeed.com/jasonreich/buzzfeed-and-https?utm_term=.nk725ljGyW#.xi3DajMBge
======
K0nserv
Turns out there are ad networks that support HTTPS, who'd have thunk it?

